# Question on Spousal Visa Working Rights for Foreign Company



## baconsteakey (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi

My wife (UK citizen) and I (SA citizen) have now arrived in SA (thanks to the help of this forum when applying for her spousal visa  ).

She is now likely to begin contracting remotely for her former employer in the UK, with them paying her fees into her South African bank account.

My question is:
*Is it necessary for her to inform Home Affairs that she will be doing this work?*

I suspect it may not be necessary if the employing entity is not a South African entity, but I could be wrong.

Thank for any help!

EDIT: Note, this isn't a tax question. Obviously she will be responsible for reporting her income to SARS and paying tax. This is purely a "right to work" question. I.e. should we inform home affairs, or is it unnecessary?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

baconsteakey said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife (UK citizen) and I (SA citizen) have now arrived in SA (thanks to the help of this forum when applying for her spousal visa  ).
> 
> ...


If working remotely technically she will not need to have an SA visa. However explaining this situation to DHA in future may be a process she may want to avoid so it's best to get a work endorsement using the offer letter/contract stating she will be working for the company while here in SA. The process is pretty simple and straightforward so shouldn't be much of an issue - just submit everything she used to get the spousal visa plus the contract.


----------



## baconsteakey (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks TerryZW. That seems like pretty solid advice to avoid any future headaches, so we'll proceed in that manner. Appreciate the help.


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

terryZW said:


> If working remotely technically she will not need to have an SA visa. However explaining this situation to DHA in future may be a process she may want to avoid so it's best to get a work endorsement using the offer letter/contract stating she will be working for the company while here in SA. The process is pretty simple and straightforward so shouldn't be much of an issue - just submit everything she used to get the spousal visa plus the contract.


How does one go about applying for work endorsement on a spouse visa


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

nmushambi said:


> How does one go about applying for work endorsement on a spouse visa


It's a Visitor's 11 (6) visa. Exact same requirements from the Spousal visa + a contract/offer letter.


----------

